# Shimano Curado 200G 7:1:1



## hoghunter17 (Jul 3, 2013)

Shimano Curado 200G 7:1:1

I am just getting into the bait casting world and i bass fish all the time. I just purchased this reel and am wondering what brand/style rod would be best suited to pair up with it. The older bait casting rod that i had it on just broke today (just a poor quality one). I am willing to spend between $100 - $150. Any suggestions?

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2013)

All depends on what you are going to toss - I like the Powell Rods myself or a Dobbins


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2013)

I am a fan of the powell rods too. That is a nice reel you have there.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jul 29, 2013)

I picked up a 7' Skeet Reese rod not long ago and like it alot. I feel it was a good value at $65 and it has performed well so far. I also have a Lew's 7' M action Laser SL rod. I have caught the majority of my fish with that pole. It's landed everything from 1/2lb to 10lb. I thought the 10 pounder was gonna be the death of that rod, though. lol


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jul 30, 2013)

I just got a new Fenwick Aetos as a factory replacement for an old Fenwick rod that broke. The rods list at $199, but I have seen them on sale for about$140. they are light and very sensitive. Fenwick had kinda fell behind in rod technology as of late, but this rod is a good deal. Just my two cents.


----------



## gotbass (Aug 9, 2013)

For value I don't think you can beat Fenwick HMX. You really need to consider what this rod is going to be used for and make length and action decisions accordingly. While I know that longer rods are more in style don't ignore 6' or 6'6" med or med/hvy for a variety of uses. Actions vary greatly from one brand to another. Since I always have 5 or more rods on deck I'm sure you'll be in the market many more times in the future. Just make sure to tell your wife not to sell them for what you told her you bought them for if something happens to you.


----------

